# talonamiento



## Jim986

Hola
¿Alguien sabe el término en inglés para el *talonamiento* del desvío en un ferrocarril?

*Talonamiento de un desvío.*
Se dice cuando se toma un cambio de talón sin tener el desvío hecho.


----------



## Peter P

*Heeling* es la palabra que viene a mente, pero otros han de tener alguna que sea más precisa.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## Jim986

Hi Peter P

Do you say that because the Spanish term is a form of the word "talón" or because you are familiar with railroad terminology?


----------



## Peter P

I say that since in railroad heel of switch means Talón de la aguja ( de cambio o chucho).  I cannot say I am too familiar with railroad technology but grew close to a sugar mill.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## Jim986

Yes, the heel is the thickest part of the points blade (or tongue), furthest from the tip. But the action of opening/closing the point is not called heeling. Maybe we could say _shifting _the points, but I would like confirmation from someone who has worked with or on railways.


----------



## k-in-sc

Maybe this will help:

From http://www.railway-technology.com/contractors/engineering/enzesfeld-caro/

Austroroll is installed in determined sleeper spaces. This means that during *switch point setting,* [would this mean installation? or returning to position?] the tongues are transported wear-free. There is extremely low friction produced over the rollers into the final position; no lubrication of base plates is required.
...
POINT SWITCHING
In the closed position the switch rail rests on the slide chair. When the* point is switched* it is lifted from the slide chair on which it rolls smoothly into the open position. The switch rail remains on the rollers until the switch is closed again.


----------



## Jim986

Now that is really helpful! I had settled on "points shifting" but will replace with "points setting". Thanks K.


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, now, let's not be hasty, are you positive it means the same thing you are talking about?


----------



## Jim986

It's the closest I can get. There's still time for a seach and replace if anything better turns up. Thanks for your concern. Jim


----------



## k-in-sc

(From Routledge)
*talonar la aguja* vi 
FERRO infraestructura *force open the points*
Why it would be "force" I dunno. Doesn't seem very good to me.
But for what it's worth ...


----------



## Jim986

Good, at least it confirms that we're barking up the right tree. I think the expressions we have already arrived at will not lead to misunderstanding on the part of users of the manual, which is the object of the exercise. There are also contextual indications within the body of the text such as serial numbers, identification labels and product codes that avoid confusion. Thanks a lot for your help. Jim


----------

